# Connecting to Comcast business gateway



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey all, I'm having problems and I can't find a working solution on Google...good reason to sign up on a tech support forum, right?  

Anyway, I have a business account with Comcast with static IP's, the business class 4 port gateway they gave us for signing up, a D-Link DIR-615 wireless router, a Windows XP x86 desktop that can be hardwired to either the gateway or the router, a Windows 7 x64 laptop that needs to connect to the router wirelessly, and a security camera system that can be hardwired either to the gateway or router, which is the only device on the network that actually needs the static IP's so I can view the cameras remotely.

I need to know the best way to plug all these things into each other, and how to set up the gateway and router so the router can actually get internet access. The router says it connects with a simple DHCP thing, but when I connect the computers to the router I only have LAN access, no WAN. I can't even ping anything outside my LAN, let alone access them with a web browser. The XP has the software/virtual adapter thing or whatever came with the residential gateway when we had that, and says it connects to the gateway when I hardwire it to that instead of the router, but still has no internet access. The software doesn't seem to be compatible with my laptop, though, and when I hardwire that to the modem it doesn't even recognize that it's plugged into anything, let alone actually connect...

My brain is completely shot from spending the last 7 hours trying to get this stuff to work and looking at every Google result I could find that related to my problem (nearly every single one of which gave a different solution, none of which worked), so if there's any more information that I'm forgetting to give, please ask, I'll supply it.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

If you connect directly to the gateway, what ip address does your laptop/pc get?

And what actually is this gateway? modem? router? Is it plugged into DSL line?

Maz


----------



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if the computers are assigned IP addresses at all...I'll get a chance to check that later today. The router is assigned the lowest one in the DHCP pool, 10.1.10.10, so I would think the computers would be assigned similar IP's.

It's Comcast, so it's cable, not DSL. The gateway functions as a modem, connecting to the coax cable which goes outside to who-knows-where, but it also seems to have some routing functions, and has 4 LAN ports on the back of it. I'll also get the exact model number of the gateway later today, so y'all can see exactly what I'm working with here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Why do you need static ips? What /how do you plan on using them?


----------



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

The security camera system is the only thing that needs them, so they can be viewed remotely...unless there's another way to do it that I'm not aware of...


----------



## computerissues (Jan 9, 2010)

If you are using comcast modem/router/switch 4-port and would like to use your own router? Turn off packet checking thing and firewall... this make for a streight through connection. Put all your info into your router - WAN static Ip, gateway, sub etc.. from there you can go to switch/computers/devices..

p.s. make sure your router is a 10/100 min if you want speed.. if you are using yours..


----------



## computerissues (Jan 9, 2010)

the packet checking this is - these need to be checked
Disable Firewall for True Static IP Subnet Only 
Disable Gateway Smart Packet Detection


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are these ip cameras or do they connect to a dvr?

You don't need public ip unless you want everyone in the world able to access your cameras. If ip cameras and you can specify a port number for them you would use port forwarding in the router to get to them.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Wanderer is right but before you address that issue with the cameras might be worth just leaving the cameras out of equation for now and get your network up and running.

Plug a laptop directly into the modem and make sure it connects to the internet. If successfully connect you to your wireless router and check connection. If unsuccessfully there is a configuration error on the router, which needs solving.

Maz


----------



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

Like I said twice already, my laptop doesn't even recognize it's plugged into anything. No matter what the settings on my laptop or the gateway are, my laptop won't connect directly to the gateway without additional software, which doesn't seem to be compatible with Windows 7 x64.

However, following the advice of computerissues, the router seems to be connecting now, but all pings are just timing out. Here's a couple ping samples:

Before I could get connected:

```
C:\Users\*****>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
```
What it's doing now:

```
C:\Users\*****>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.225.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.85.225.147:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
```
And what I want it to do, but will only do through the neighbor's AT&T DSL.  

```
C:\Users\*****>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [209.85.225.103] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.225.103: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.225.103: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.85.225.103: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.225.103: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.225.103:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 34ms, Average = 31ms
```
Would there be any port forwarding I need to do? I only understand about 50% of the descriptions of all these settings, but it seems that the gateway is supposed to be allowing all traffic through to the router, but I could be wrong?

I'm a programmer, dang it, networking is way outside my expertise. XD


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Withthe laptop plugged into the Cable Modem, powercycle both modem and laptop, then try this:

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

Here you go:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jamie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jamie-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
 Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-22-54-17-1E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-EE-E6-80-E9-B0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{83B3BD1E-43C5-4B16-A36B-F66822668A70}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{40A008C9-423D-4E17-A359-260C7E875FDA}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jamie>
```


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If lthe laptop is connected to the modem with an ethernet cable, try another one . . it indicates there is no connection


----------



## Icy Defiance (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I've been saying, lol. And I've tried with 3 different cables.

When we had a normal residential account with Comcast (and the residential class gateway), we were given a CD that installed a virtual network adapter, which was on a Windows XP desktop. When that desktop was plugged into the residential gateway, the virtual adapter would handle the connection, and the normal adapter would think it's not plugged into anything. However, that stopped working with this business class gateway, possibly because it's supposed to connect to a static IP now, and the CD that installed that virtual adapter doesn't work on Windows 7 x64 anyway, so both computers are screwed.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Well if it is suppose to connect to a static ip..you should know the address as comcast should provide you with the details i think. Also if their software doesnt work on windows 7, i would ring them and check to see if they have one compatiable with windows 7 x64 version. How about a windows xp laptop? could you get hold of one to try and see if it works?


----------



## computerissues (Jan 9, 2010)

I am wonder if your info is setup right for the WAN.
if you have a static IP
comcast will provide you some info that you need to enter into your router and some into your other devices.
from comcast get...
static ip
subnet
Default gatway is one number above your static IP comcast gave you
Comcast will also give you DNS1, DNS2
------------
enter all the above in router, setup your LAN IP range something like192.168.x.y
-----------
on your laptop
enter IP (range you created in router)
subnet (you created in router)
Default gateway (you assigned router)

In DNS1 and DNS2
enter numbers comcast gave you, that you put in router..

see if that works...


----------

